# How to eat more without feeling sick?



## Isildur1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Simple question.

How do you eat more without feeling sick? Any tips on expanding the stomach?

Im forcing myself to eat lots atm. Its not really alot, but it is for me. Im stuggling to get 5-6 proper meals in a day. And they become more like 1-2 real meals, and the rest are snacks because im always full when im eating.

Been googling around for ages but cant find any real advice!

Thanks


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

im currently using a fitness app (my fitness pal) n logging every meal and snack gives me a rough break down of my p/c/f every day that way i know what to increase. trying to eat more weekly .. i struggle eating.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't force feed, you'll likely mess up your digestion by doing so anyway... is a great way to shaft intestinal bacteria and get IBS, and also to get acid indigestion and hiatus hernia... and if you do stretch your stomach out you'll regret it when you are cutting and feel starving.

Eat as much as you can comfortably, and include probiotics, a vitamin b complex tab, and digestive enzymes. If you really aren't meeting your calorie needs then try adding in shakes, and you can add calories from dietary fats by taking a tablespoon of hemp seed oil or EVOO with each meal - a tablespoon of oil is 11g of fat/roughly 100kcals.

Take a day off from eating massively once a week and eat light even if on a dedicated bulk... your digestive system will be very grateful and you'll probably feel your best on that day and the day after.

I wouldn't recommend increasing kcals suddenly in any case - if you need to raise them then do it gradually, quick raises equal quick fat gain, slow increases give you more chance of raising metabolism as you go and keeping gains leaner.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Digestive enzymes help me. Also change what your eating. I can manage about 50g of oats in the morning or a HUGE meal of steak etc. Just whatever you prefer


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

How do people struggle to eat? Im massively jealous of you. Please swap? Can quite easily eat in excess of 8,000 calories a day.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

its more about researching the amount of calories in what you are eating , i.e a weight gain shake can be a 1000 cals and be easy to get down - you would need a bucket of rice and peas to get the same amount of calories , also as suggested above get used to eating small and often.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

braxbro said:


> How do people struggle to eat? Im massively jealous of you. Please swap? Can quite easily eat in excess of 8,000 calories a day.


How do you eat over 8000kcals a day??


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't regularly but its not that difficult. Real binge day every now and then, might be a lot harder to do every day of the week no doubt. Whats OP's macros?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

If the volume of food you are eating is making you feel sick, then (assuming they are healthy & functioning normally) your guts are trying to tell you something.

A daily calorie surplus of 300-500 will pretty much max out muscle growth. Eating more than this will just go on as fat.


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Start your day with cardio, even if it's just a 30 minute walk. It always kicked my metabolism into high gear and made me hungrier long before lunchtime.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

I'd slowly increase the volume over time, body soon adapts. I'm on 4.5k cals, all clean and never full, do tend to get fed up of food though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Force feed for about a month. Used to do this when i started. Now i can eat for england.

Not pretty but it works.

Also, once you are full, down a glass of water. It will help expand your stomach over time.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lee Maggs said:


> Only way I could put weight on & eat more was to weigh every meal then every 1 or 2 weeks increase the weight of the meals in small amounts. Avoid eating big meals as it will only lead to u missing your next meal. Might not work for u but it worked for me


I think im goin down this route this time. Last time i just force fed and felt sick all the time. I think if i go slow ansteady and weigh my meals then it may work better for me.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd say one of the best way to eat more is to eat food that your like... Sounds silly, but if you enjoy eating tiramisu, then eating more will be easier. I lost a stone and a half this summer, eating was the last thing I felt like doing, but I could actually happily eat tiramisu with natural yogurt.. If I tried eating other things I couldn't do it. Right now I'm fcuking hungry again, so can eat a shed load of anything.


----------

